# HEAD TO BLOCK SPACER 4 TURBO



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

does anybody know if you can get a head to block spacer that will hold up to forced induction and lower your compression ratio as well without have to tear apart your bottom end???
thanks again


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Thomsy said:


> does anybody know if you can get a head to block spacer that will hold up to forced induction and lower your compression ratio as well without have to tear apart your bottom end???
> thanks again


Why do you want to do this, what do you plan on running? 

This is a half ass method that will do more harm than good. Either run a setup that does not require lower compression, or do it correctly with pistons.


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

just to lower the compression slightly for slight less change of blowing my motor
goin to be running k14 turbo @ 5 psi w/ adjustable wastegate, custom manifold exhaust and intake, sr20 injectors, walbro fuel pump, aem wideband, intercooler, apr studs and proper head gasket


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

ITs called multi layer head gaskets or head shims sorry
I'd just like to find some good ones


also forgot to mention using emanage blue for fuel and timing control
& 1g dsm bov


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

not needed for your setup. many people are running a lot more boost than what you plan on running on totally stock bottom ends, head gasket included...


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

wes said:


> not needed for your setup. many people are running a lot more boost than what you plan on running on totally stock bottom ends, head gasket included...


I'm running on a motor with 220 k and I plan on going to about 10 psi


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

do you think I'll be alright then with 220k on motor @about 10 psi
with all proper supporting mods????

low compression kit is gonna be a next year thing


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Thomsy said:


> do you think I'll be alright then with 220k on motor @about 10 psi
> with all proper supporting mods????
> 
> low compression kit is gonna be a next year thing


If compression is good, and you have all supporting mods. and a good tune the car sghould last just fine!


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

agree with Wes. With the amount of boost that you are running,it should be fine.

I have installed a headgasket spacer, and dont think it gives more harm than good.

But im also running 19 psi. and 15 degree ignition.


----------

